# Nexus 5 is Official



## pratyush997 (Oct 31, 2013)

Just in time for Halloween, we have two new treats for Android fans. First, we're excited to unwrap our latest platform release, KitKat, which delivers a smarter, more immersive Android experience to even more people. And second, we're introducing Nexus 5—a new Nexus phone developed with LG.

The first thing you’ll notice about KitKat is we’ve made the experience much more engaging: the book you're reading, the game you're playing, or the movie you're watching—now all of these take center stage with the new immersive mode, which automatically hides everything except what you really want to see.

Bringing more Google smarts to Android 
Behind the polish on the screen is the power under the hood. Take the Phone app, which for most people hasn’t really changed since the days of flip phones. Now, we’re making calling easier than ever, by helping you search across your contacts, nearby places, or even Google Apps accounts (like your company’s directory), directly from within the app. And with the new Hangouts app, all of your SMS and MMS messages are together in the same place, alongside your other conversations and video calls, so you’ll never miss a message no matter how your friends send it. This is just a small taste of KitKat—learn more on our site.

Google has always focused on helping users get immediate access to the information they need, and we want to bring this same convenience and power to users on Android. With the new Nexus 5 launcher, Google smarts are deeply integrated into the phone you carry around with you, so getting to the information you need is simple, easy and fast. Swipe once from the home screen to get Google Now literally at your fingertips. Put Google to work for you by saying “OK, Google” to launch voice search, send a text, get directions or even play a song you want to hear. And in the coming weeks, we’re enhancing Now with important new card types that bring you information about contextual topics that interest you such as updates from a favorite website or blog. 

Reaching the next 1 billion users 
Building a platform that makes mobile phones accessible for everyone has always been at the heart of Android. Until now, some lower-end Android phones couldn't benefit from more recent Android releases due to memory constraints. With KitKat, we've slimmed down Android’s memory footprint by doing things like removing unnecessary background services and reducing the memory consumption of features that you use all the time. We did this not only within Android but across Google services like Chrome and YouTube. RAM (or memory) is one of the most expensive parts of a phone, and now Android can run comfortably on the 512MB of RAM devices that are popular in much of the world, bringing the latest goodies in Android 4.4 within reach for the next billion smartphone users.

Introducing Nexus 5 
Along with our sweet naming tradition, we also introduce a new device with each platform release to showcase the latest Android innovations. For KitKat, we partnered with LG to develop Nexus 5 -- the slimmest and fastest Nexus phone ever made. Its design is simple and refined to showcase the 5” Full HD display. Nexus 5 also keeps you connected at blazing speeds with 4G/LTE and ultra fast wifi. The advanced new lens on Nexus 5 captures more light for brighter night and sharper action shots. And with optical image stabilization, you no longer have to worry about shaky hands and blurry pictures. A new HDR+ mode automatically snaps a rapid burst of photos and combines them to give you the best possible single shot. Learn more on our site.

Official Android Blog: Android for all and the new Nexus 5


----------



## Romonster (Oct 31, 2013)

And looks like it will be available officially from Play store.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah. Just noticed and posted it here => *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technology-news/177902-nexus-5-specs.html

Any similarity on pricing with other countries? I think it's $349 in US which comes approx. 21k

Thinking of importing it via PPOBox / Shop n Ship / iShopInternational.

It's too overpriced in India. In case of import it'd max cost 25k I guess.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 1, 2013)

A look of N5 from N4... Finally its here
29k for 16GB
33K for 32GB


----------



## Romonster (Nov 1, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> t's too overpriced in India. In case of import it'd max cost 25k I guess.



Correct me if I am wrong but wouldn't that be without warranty?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 1, 2013)

Romonster said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but wouldn't that be without warranty?



Yes. But 8k for warranty? :O


----------



## Romonster (Nov 1, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yes. But 8k for warranty? :O



4k for warranty and probably lot of hassle for importing.


----------



## ZTR (Nov 1, 2013)

Google have given us European prices instead of US ones


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 1, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Google have given us European prices instead of US ones




why google, why???


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 1, 2013)

Romonster said:


> 4k for warranty and probably lot of hassle for importing.



I meant that $349 is approx 21k and here it's price is 29k, so 8k for warranty?

Anyway, spoke to PPOBox, it'll be around 27k, so it makes no sense to import with the risks involved for just 2k.

Will buy it from here.



ZTR said:


> Google have given us European prices instead of US ones



Well this is the main problem, and that's why price is that high.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 1, 2013)

Romonster said:


> And looks like it will be available officially from Play store.



That's a great news.......

No one gives you such an hardware for such a low price unless its Google (it could have been even more lower, but still it's a great deal).....


----------



## RohanM (Nov 1, 2013)

Come-on guys, 4k extra for warranty is ok including no hassle of importing, I will never take risk of ordering first batch without warranty.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 1, 2013)

Guys,see for the first time we have got something from google within a month,be happy,and for the highrate blame the high dollar rates,new laws,octrai etc on imported goods.
Just be happy and watch Sony,samsung reducing prices in India now


----------



## quagmire (Nov 1, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Come-on guys, 4k extra for warranty is ok including no hassle of importing, I will never take risk of ordering first batch without warranty.



+1. Totally worth 29k IMO.

RIP G2, Z1, S4, One..


----------



## $hadow (Nov 1, 2013)

Time to change my s3 .


----------



## ZTR (Nov 1, 2013)

Also there are two version of N5..
One for US and one for the rest of the world..
Differences are in the basebands so yeah that's why the price difference

www.anandtech.com/show/7471/google-announces-the-nexus-5


----------



## abhidev (Nov 1, 2013)

woow...it means it will be available in India through playstore ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2013)

Nexus 5 looks awesome...
I hope they have resolved Nexus 4 issues in Nexus 5


----------



## lywyre (Nov 1, 2013)

abhidev said:


> woow...it means it will be available in India through playstore ??




Coming Soon


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 1, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I meant that $349 is approx 21k and here it's price is 29k, so 8k for warranty?
> 
> Anyway, spoke to PPOBox, it'll be around 27k, so it makes no sense to import with the risks involved for just 2k.
> 
> ...


Just FYI, it's $400 after all taxes and shipping charges ~ 25k INR.
So the price seems okay to me.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 2, 2013)

Any chance they will have Dual SiM version of Nexus device ever


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Any chance they will have Dual SiM version of Nexus device ever



NO


----------



## Ricky (Nov 2, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> NO



I saw that coming  ...


----------



## lywyre (Nov 2, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I saw that coming  ...



You mean _NOT_ coming?


----------



## ratul (Nov 11, 2013)

Available for advanced booking on Snapdeal now: *LG Google Nexus 5 16 GB (Black) Price, Reviews, Specs & Buy Online in India - Snapdeal.com*
Best Part: At the play store price with EMI option available.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 11, 2013)

whats the release date for Android kitkat...shouldn't it be available by now?


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 12, 2013)

Geek got disappointed...i personally think its worth it though.

Review: Google’s Nexus 5 is a flawed phone at a great price | Reviews | Geek.com


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 12, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Geek got disappointed...i personally think its worth it though.
> 
> Review: Google’s Nexus 5 is a *flawed phone* at a great price | Reviews | Geek.com



then they should call iphones as miserably fail phone at ridiculous bloated price.


----------



## amjath (Nov 13, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Geek got disappointed...i personally think its worth it though.
> 
> Review: Google’s Nexus 5 is a flawed phone at a great price | Reviews | Geek.com



this site is looking for ppublicity i guess

My trusted reviews says
Nexus 5 review: the best phone $350 can buy
Nexus 5 review | The Verge

yet GSMarena have to review


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 13, 2013)

Luffy said:


> then they should call iphones as miserably fail phone at ridiculous bloated price.



guess they did.



amjath said:


> this site is looking for ppublicity i guess
> 
> My trusted reviews says
> Nexus 5 review: the best phone $350 can buy
> ...



i came across many other reviews of nexus 5, mainly because i was planning to buy one, but i will skip it for now. I am nowhere near a android root user , neither want a full fledged droid 4.4 experience, Nexus being a superuser phone for devs, suits them better as there are no wireless carrier modifications from manufacturers and unlock-able boot loader  that price is awesome for a nexus device. Only that the camera/battery and audio could have been tuned up a bit just for the market competition. Otherwise it really is a hot deal, amazing fast.


----------



## amjath (Nov 13, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> guess they did.
> 
> 
> 
> i came across many other reviews of nexus 5, mainly because i was planning to buy one, but i will skip it for now. I am nowhere near a android root user , neither want a full fledged droid 4.4 experience, Nexus being a superuser phone for devs, suits them better as there are no wireless carrier modifications from manufacturers and unlock-able boot loader  that price is awesome for a nexus device. Only that the camera/battery and audio could have been tuned up a bit just for the market competition. Otherwise it really is a hot deal, amazing fast.



2300 is a bit let down in battery waiting for gsmarena for the test. If u have read the verge review they said the camera issue yet to be fixed by software patch. I agree with you that 4.4 is completely focussed on dev, but advantage of getting this device is fastest updates for 18 months and awesome dev support from xda


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 13, 2013)

agreed, the camera app is sluggish but subjected to be fixed from patch, i read it, OIS is also there with the cam though, thought it was WP flagship  there is also the proccy and the ram advantage which makes it literally the fastest android phone ( be it dev or whatever ) at that price bracket.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2013)

TBH I think its the best at the price. I mean Screen Size is appropriate at 4.5". Its not very pocket friendly but still it would fit in pocket. The hardware is best for the price and you are in front line for any updates from Google. I think finally Google is taking India seriously and I hope it arrives ASAP here.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 13, 2013)

i will get to see it today as here there is a IndoTelecom Expo going on where its will be celebrated and featured. Two more phones and Tegra 7 Tab from EVGA will also be seen.


----------



## amjath (Nov 13, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> i will get to see it today as here there is a IndoTelecom Expo going on where its will be celebrated and featured. Two more phones and Tegra 7 Tab from EVGA will also be seen.



There is a review on Engadget for evga tegra note please do check that too


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 13, 2013)

:thumbsup:

EVGA Tegra Note 7 Review: Nvidia's Tegra 4 For $200 - Nvidia Tegra Note 7: A $200 Tegra 4-Based Tablet


----------



## $hadow (Nov 13, 2013)

One can increase the performance of the camera with the apps. But the hardware provided is vfm for the price coz the same would cost a lot when launched form Sammy or Sony. Google is trying to expand in India which is a good change for the Indians. I can even ignore the camera for this.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 13, 2013)

agreed, that hardware in that price outweighs the camera lag, and its nothing like the camera doesn't work or something, if it loads a tad slower who cares? as far its a nexus device with fast proccy and 2GB ram, camera can wait, gaming performance is also excellent in the NEXUS, one thing i still believe if it were made with Asus, we could see a boost in build quality as well.


----------



## girish.g (Nov 13, 2013)

> _Google will only sell around  1-2 million Nexus 5s, but they will  be  bought by key people; Android  evangelists, developers and  influencers.  They will spread the Android  brand.” _The rest of the  stock will  be sold by LG through the  wholesale retail channel at a  premium, and  the Korean company would reap  higher margins from these  sales



Just FYI, nexus 5 may be priced higher off-playstore.


Source: Retail price of Google Nexus 5 in India could be higher than Play Store pricing (Poll)


----------



## $hadow (Nov 13, 2013)

Than I will be importing one it they priced it over 30k.


----------



## snap (Mar 24, 2014)

Unreal Engine 4 demoed on Nexus 5 - GSMArena Blog


----------



## warfreak (Mar 25, 2014)

snap said:


> Unreal Engine 4 demoed on Nexus 5 - GSMArena Blog



I guess I will have to look for my jaw. It fell somewhere on the floor.


----------

